# Hegner buying advice, please



## Wilder (10 Jan 2013)

Hi, I have finally decided to give up on my Axminster saw and upgrade to a Hegner. The question is, which one? Funds are tight, but I do not want to make the same mistake as I made with the Axminster - I would rather buy second hand or wait a while in order to get the best one for my needs.

I do not do much intricate fretwork - I mainly make chunky puzzles, toys and ornaments.
I have, so far, never worked with metal or acrylic. This might be something I want to do in the future, though.
I would like to use 'quick release' blade holders.
The 'quick tension' knob appeals too (but does this enable quick tension, or only quick release of tension? - I would welcome advice as to whether this is a good feature to aim for)

So, variable speed or no variable speed?
Would the basic Multicut 1 be suitable for 'chunky' woodwork? I could then retro-fit the quick release clamps. I don't think this comes with the 'quick tension' knob, though.

Also, with regard to second hand, how old is too old? I have read that these machines last for years, but wonder if there is, in the opinion of folk on here, a limit to the age of a machine they would consider buying. Also, are the quick clamps able to be fitted to any age of machine?

I realise that there are other things to consider, such as cast iron or alloy tables, with or without inserts, but I am hoping that you can give me some basic advice.

Also, if anyone has an idea of what would be a reasonable price for what age and model of machine it would be VERY useful, although I do realise that this is a bit of a tall order!

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Bryan Bennett (10 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris I use a Multicut 1 single speed how much to pay another member should be able to say.It would be suitable to cut jigsaws out,if your pieces are not too small the slots would be ok you would not need inserts in the table.Please try Flying Dutchman blades to have a smooth edge when cutting birch plywood.I have only just started using them fantastic.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## boysie39 (10 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris , I bought a Multicut 1 with Var /speed ,it was my first venture into scrolling and I am still at the beginner stage .The thickest wood I have used is 22mm Beech and I had no problems with the saw.
I also use the F/D ultra rev blades which having tried other blades I would highly recommend . As I am just a hobby scroller and am not trying to make some money from it I find the multi cut 1 does all I will need it for. However if you are going to invest in a hegner to supplement your income with ,I would suggest you go for one with a larger throat . The Multicut 1 only has a 14" throat .While this is more than I can see me ever wanting I am sure that the larger machine is the way to go . Other members I know are thinking of upgrading to the larger machine be it Hegner ,Dewalt ,or some other make.
Secondhand is good if you can get the right saw .I'm afraid I can't help you on that score but I'm sure you will get lots of help from more experienced members on here.
I hope everything works out for you and you get what you need ,If you get a portion of the enjoyment I get you will have it made .

God Bless.


----------



## Hutzul (10 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris

I've only recently got a Hegner, and my observations so far are, I love the variable speed, also my foot pedal switch, but I can't see much advantage with the quick release knurled knob for blade changing, I keep my release key (radiator key) permanently on the release bolt, it works just as well in my opinion.

Good luck Chris


----------



## Wilder (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks folks! Hutzel - what model is your Hegner? The reason I thought of getting the quick release blade thingy is that at present it takes me longer to change the blades on my Axminster than it does to saw anything! I think this may just be an inherent design flaw with the Axminster, though.

Chris


----------



## Hutzul (11 Jan 2013)

Wilder":2qh37b8s said:


> Thanks folks! Hutzel - what model is your Hegner? The reason I thought of getting the quick release blade thingy is that at present it takes me longer to change the blades on my Axminster than it does to saw anything! I think this may just be an inherent design flaw with the Axminster, though.
> 
> Chris



It's the Multicut 2S Variable Speed, previous to this I was on the verge of buying the scheppach decoflex, but the Hegner turned up.

I am a novice scroller with limited experience Chris, but as someone pointed out "why buy a quick release screw because it only takes a second or two to pick up the key and put it on the clamp screw".

I am an apprentice trained engineer with many years of factory maintenance, so the above makes sense in my mind.

I cannot comment on any other saw, but I read a lot of posts on this subject before deciding.

Hope this helps a bit Chris.


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris. I have a hegner 2S. I also make chunky puzzles from 3/4 inch hardwood. Like a lot of scroll saws the top speed is 1450 and for me personally it is slow. You can improve the situation by using flying Dutchman ultra reverse blades from Mikes workshop and also covering the wood with clear packing tape, this will help with the friction and also prevent the wood from burning. I have had several scroll saws and have found the Hener to be the best there is along with my desalt 788. I had hegner change the aluminium table and they very kindly increased the speed for me and it runs at 1640 now and its just great. 99% of my work is in hardwood and its a joy to work with on the hener.


----------



## Wilder (11 Jan 2013)

Hummmm, so now I have to decide whether to go for the least expensive (Multicut 1) or buy a few lottery tickets and hold out for a 2s  

Thank you all for your advice.

Chris


----------



## russfred (11 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris

What Axminster saw do you currently use?
I have been looking at the Axminster saw as the Hegners are so expensive (do seem to get everyone's approval).
Still looking and deciding what to get.


Regards
Russell


----------



## Wilder (12 Jan 2013)

Hi Russell,

My Axminster is an AWVFS, and I wouldn't recommend it to my worst enemy! 

Some folk on here have the next model up, and seem happy enough with it (although I think some people have had to adapt the blade holders to make them work OK), but I sincerely wish I had saved up for a Hegner in the first place.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## russfred (12 Jan 2013)

Thanks Chris,
Looks like I'd better start saving!!

Russell


----------



## George Sansom (12 Jan 2013)

I have the Hegner 2S variable speed and it is an excellent machine.

I cannot fault it.

George


----------



## Gary Morris (13 Jan 2013)

Hi
I had these two on 'watch' in Ebay, both have now finished and the prices they fetched are below.

both second hand
Hegner Multicut 1 HM1V Variable Speed Fretsaw £150.00
HEGNER MULTICUT 2 SCROLL SAW " ON TABLE" £142.00

not much help, but gives an idea of what they may fetch

Gary


----------



## Wilder (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks, Gary. Sadly eBay UK isn't really an option for me, and eBay France is pants (although they do sometimes feature Hegners from Germany). However, there is a chap who owes us some money and he has a Hegner he doesn't use. No idea what model or age it is, but I might ask and see what response I get.


----------



## mac1012 (14 Jan 2013)

if you do get a hegner then in my opinion get the quick blade changer the difference is not just the knurled knob the blade clamp is different to standard i cant explain it fully but the blade slots in to a definate position so you are not having to make sure you get right in the centre like you do on the standard clamp what i mean is the blade slides in to a definate stop which automatically is true and centred so no room for error thus making it much quicker especially when doing pierced work

mark


----------



## scroller frank (14 Jan 2013)

I you want / need a quick and easy blade change , IE. for a lot of pierced work ,
you only have one choice , get yourself a good old ,DELTA with a quick set blade change , 
flick it open , push the blade in flick it closed and carry on sawing ,  no messing with a Delta !!!
a few on E bay at good prices.
--------------Frank---------------------


----------



## Wilder (15 Jan 2013)

Thank you Mark, I didn't realise that - certainly worth getting, then. 

I'll have a look at the Delta, Frank, but I think the others have convinced me to go Hegner. 

Chris


----------



## Webby (1 Mar 2013)

DElta whats the model number you recommend ..................scroller frank 

cheers 
Dave :O)


----------

